# Fail to add LibreOffice locally, remotely



## SIFE (Apr 1, 2011)

I tried to install LibreOffice locally and remotely but I fail with a bench of this messages like:

```
Package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' depends on 'xineramaproto-1.2' with 'x11/xineramaproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' depends on 'xf86vidmodeproto-2.3' with 'x11/xf86vidmodeproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' depends on 'xextproto-7.1.1' with 'x11/xextproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' depends on 'videoproto-2.3.0' with 'x11/videoproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' depends on 'renderproto-0.11' with 'x11/renderproto' origin.
 - already installed.
```


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2011)

Force it (-f).


----------



## SIFE (Apr 1, 2011)

How simply it was!
Any I found it depend in those packages:

```
pkg_add: could not find package libtextcat-2.2_4  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package lp_solve-5.5.0.15_1  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package python26-2.6.6  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package vigra-1.6.0_3  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package cppunit-1.12.1  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package mdbtools-0.5_14  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package libwpd-0.9.0  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package libwps-0.2.0  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: could not find package libwpg-0.2.0_1  (proceeding anyway)
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'randrproto-1.3.1', but 'randrproto-1.3.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'kbproto-1.0.4', but 'kbproto-1.0.5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'inputproto-2.0', but 'inputproto-2.0.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'fixesproto-4.1.1', but 'fixesproto-4.1.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'dri2proto-2.2', but 'dri2proto-2.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'damageproto-1.2.0', but 'damageproto-1.2.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'compositeproto-0.4.1', but 'compositeproto-0.4.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'font-util-1.0.2', but 'font-util-1.2.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'encodings-1.0.3,1', but 'encodings-1.0.4,1' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/libtextcat-2.2_4/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.12.6', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.9' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/lp_solve-5.5.0.15_1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/python26-2.6.6/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/perl-5.10.1_3/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'curl-7.21.3', but 'curl-7.21.3_1' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/vigra-1.6.0_3/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libfontenc-1.0.5', but 'libfontenc-1.1.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libICE-1.0.6,1', but 'libICE-1.0.7,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXau-1.0.5', but 'libXau-1.0.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'pixman-0.18.4', but 'pixman-0.21.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'mkfontscale-1.0.7', but 'mkfontscale-1.0.8' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'mkfontdir-1.0.5', but 'mkfontdir-1.0.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'font-bh-ttf-1.0.1', but 'font-bh-ttf-1.0.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.1', but 'font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'font-misc-meltho-1.0.1', but 'font-misc-meltho-1.0.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5', but 'xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'm4-1.4.15,1', but 'm4-1.4.16,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libX11-1.3.3_1,1', but 'libX11-1.3.6,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXt-1.0.7', but 'libXt-1.0.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXext-1.1.1,1', but 'libXext-1.1.2,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXmu-1.0.5,1', but 'libXmu-1.1.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXaw-1.0.7,1', but 'libXaw-1.0.8,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXi-1.3,1', but 'libXi-1.3.2,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXcomposite-0.4.1,1', but 'libXcomposite-0.4.3,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXdamage-1.1.2', but 'libXdamage-1.1.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libXcursor-1.1.10', but 'libXcursor-1.1.11' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libltdl-2.2.10', but 'libltdl-2.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'icu-4.6', but 'icu-4.6.1' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/cppunit-1.12.1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'dbus-1.4.1', but 'dbus-1.4.6' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/mdbtools-0.5_14/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libgee-0.6.0', but 'libgee-0.6.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'cairo-1.10.0_3,1', but 'cairo-1.10.2_2,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'gobject-introspection-0.9.12', but 'gobject-introspection-0.9.12_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'gstreamer-0.10.31', but 'gstreamer-0.10.32' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'gstreamer-plugins-0.10.31,3', but 'gstreamer-plugins-0.10.32,3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.0_4' requires 'libgsf-1.14.19', but 'libgsf-1.14.20' is installed
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/libwpd-0.9.0/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/libwps-0.2.0/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/libwpg-0.2.0_1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
localhost#
```


----------

